# Posted without comment...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Tap upper left to unmute


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Now ain't that the truth! Little bastard. Klein ficken schwein.

Fits perfectly


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It's a bit disturbing that we have become such a celebrity-driven society, that the media can literally make a star out of a child, and convince the masses of anything they want by coaching the puppet and controlling the stage.

I expect a child to think and act like a child.
I am saddened that I also expect throngs of adults to listen to him with presumed authority.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

That's a pretty scary video. That kid is definitely coached.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Over the last 50 years the bulk of the people of this country have decided for themselves to emulate a dung pile of pyramidic proportions.

And that dung pile can be moved with no resistance, bar gravity.

Reminds me of the movie, A Star Is Born, same tactics in both instances but now with a contemporary leftist pig darling.

I wonder who's casting couch he was on his knees in front of???


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

It's like looking at footage of a Hannah Montana concert.

Surprised it hasn't been taken down. Was precious though, thanks for sharing.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

UTube has posted a warning that it has been deemed inappropriate by themselves, but allows you to continue and watch. The agenda is no longer scared of you (us) and what we think, and are becoming very bold in their distribution of propaganda. Young and idiotic Mr Hogg is only a puppet who has bought the lies in return for some momentary fame and a payday.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Scary stuff.....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks like satire. Hitler and the Nazis confiscated guns. The truth is it is a bold step towards confiscation and repeal of the second amendment. lol freedoms we enjoy are ar the whim of government without the second amendment. No longer God given rights but government decisions on what you can or can not do. Now is the time to counter this with political activism. Call, write, fax, email State and federal elected representatives of what you expect. Join firearms rights organizations. Not just one. Actually personally do something physically and or monetarily to support candidates that best preotect the second amendment. Otherwise prepare for the worst and do not complain about the outcome.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> ...Klein ficken schwein...


Kleine schwanz schwein. There, fixed it for ya.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Kleine schwanz schwein. There, fixed it for ya.


That will work too, wagged by the communist bastards in the dark behind the curtain.

My neighbor has a lot to say in German, born in Bavaria in 1937, lived in Danzig,

The woman HATES communist and socialist, goes off the rails when she listens Maxi waters and schmuck Schumer.

She says they hide their true loyalties for the most part, she lived among the type in the east block.

She is more of an American patriot than all those metroturds.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> That will work too, wagged by the communist bastards in the dark behind the curtain.
> 
> My neighbor has a lot to say in German, born in Bavaria in 1937, lived in Danzig,
> 
> ...


Yes, I've seen that also. A friend's Mom was liberated from Treblinka by the Allies in WW2. When she died 10 years ago, I helped him to clean up her place. She idolized Patton, one room of her house was almost a shrine to him. And she raised my friend to be a loyal American, he's ex US Army.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

She came here in 1961 married to a US paratrooper and with their three daughters.

Hubby did two tours in Nam. was messed up in the head, retired with 21 years.

They divorced about 1978 because of his PTSD actions.

I should add that she hates A. Merkel and what she has done over there to the country.

She calls her the bitch beast from the East, AKA the DDR, 

says she is a closet commie, and that is the reason she is doing what she is to the country.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Re: previous post, sorry, the camp was Dachau, not Treblinka.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> It's a bit disturbing that we have become such a celebrity-driven society, that the media can literally make a star out of a child, and convince the masses of anything they want by coaching the puppet and controlling the stage.
> 
> I expect a child to think and act like a child.
> I am saddened that I also expect throngs of adults to listen to him with presumed authority.


Yea! Bring Back Shirley Temple and the animal crackers in her soup....


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Heil Hogg!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

In the end I can't care to much....I'm still gonna have my gun...I may have to become a criminal to keep it...but thats OK, I was a democrat once so, I've been worse.


----------

